# Hunter tool video



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm trying to learn to make woodturning demo type videos. It's a tough process for me because the editing software was a long way from user friendly. Well actually the software isn't that bad but the instruction manual is almost useless.
Here is my first one. Sorry for the quality. I'm still learning. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/john59lucas


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

very good video, John! Can't wait to see what else you'll be doing. I suscribed and am patiently waiting. :laughing:

It's great that you're taking the time to put together some tutorials. For a new turner like me, advice from someone with your experience is incredibly valuable. I am concerned watching turning on youtube because sometimes I don't know if what I'm seeing is correct or not. Again I appreciate your time and willingness to share.

John


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*hunter tool video*

Hey John,I think you did a pretty nice job there :thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
The video came out very well. Easy to follow, good narration. I have a termite tool that I got not too long ago that works very similar. 
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I started with the Termite and homemade hook tools. The Hunter tool is not as fast at removing green wood but leaves just as good a finish. On Dry wood it's incredible. The best part is that it never needs sharpening. Sure it will eventually get dull but it takes a long time. When it does just rotate the cutter a little and keep on going. I've used this tool for over a year and have rotated it a few times just to see if I get a better cut. I'm not sure I did. That's a long time without sharpening. With the ring tool or hook tool I'd have to sharpen at least once per bowl if not more and it's a pain to sharpen


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

John
Nothing to be sorry for on that video John, it was great. Nice job especially since it is your first. I been wanting to try my hand at making them myself. What kind of camera would you recommend,I am asking because I know this is your area of expertise. Mitch


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Mitch I'm not the person to ask. Since my cameras are furnished at work and my hobby now is wood turning and not photography I don't read much about the new cameras. Mine are all still cameras anyway. 
I did do some research on video cameras but my search was limited to 3 things. It had to have an external mike input, manual focus (and hopefully manual exposure, and be affordable by me (cheap) I came across the Canon VR900 mini DV. It has the slower to download mini DV but this reduces the cost a lot. I paid $200. The higher end Canon digital was about $600 and had similar functions. Most of the other cameras I looked at didn't have external mikes or wouldn't focus close enough to do detail shots or no manual focus.


----------



## MarkW (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice video, better than some of the more professional ones I have seen on the web. Keep em coming


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Good video John :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I see you are making good use of that Robust tool rest. :yes: :yes:

Nice straight forward, easy to understand and SEE :yes: :yes:

You must not be using one of the camera men from the AAW symposium :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

John Lucas
Thanks John, that tells me a lot right there, of things to look for. Seems like a reasonable price you paid. Mitch


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

The video is great, especially for your first one. You make it look so easy too. I hope to see more from ya.
Nick


----------

